# L'angolo dei genitori con figli adolescenti



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

Porca merda!


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Porca merda!


Perche'?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Perche'?



Tu hai figli maschi di 14 anni per caso?


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu hai figli maschi di 14 anni per caso?


no ma ci sono passato.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu hai figli maschi di 14 anni per caso?



Io si. Che succede?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io si. Che succede?


Un sacco di cose.
Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...


comincio dalla fine...

1) l'avrai menato spero, perche' ogni volta che piscia fuori va rieducato non solo quando si ha il cazzo girato;

2) sequestragli l'aifon, magari rivendendolo e la paghetta se la scorda per un bel tot;

3) dici a quella rimbambita di sua sorella di non riprestarsi a coprirlo oseno' so' cazzi pure per lei;

4) ordine e disciplina per la roba da non lasciare in giro;

se deve raddrizza' pure a sqquola oseno' si peggiora con le rappresaglie...

me so' scordato gnente?....


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...


si dice che il mestiere piu' difficile e' quello di fare i genitori, come dicevo ci sono passato ne due grandi ormai ,ed a volte viene voglia di sbatterli sui muri:kick:, *coraggio* *mooolta *pazienza, e qualche punizione non guasta.


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo
> (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...),
> si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella,
> ...



domanda indiscreta. Dov'è il padre ? 
qualche piccolo consiglio....ripensa ai tuoi 14 anni e alle cazzate che abbiamo fatto, quando non
c'era la tecnologia ma c'erano cose parimenti pericolose, a cominciare dall'impennare in moto
girando senza casco...dalle cose pericolose che abbiamo fatto a scuola nei momenti di casino...
ecc.ecc.....
è un vulcano in eruzione, lascia per ora che erutti; quando ha smesso di fare tutte queste cazzate
che sono tipiacamente della sua età, basta farsi un giretto su facebook tra gli adolescenti
(parlo da padre) e capisci tutto al volo, inizia con le regolette..
la prima regola è che i soldi non sono concime, sono lavorati, fagli vedere una busta paga
e capirà che non piovono dal cielo, secondo non deve farsi prestare i soldi da nessuno,
è pericoloso e diseducativo.
punto terzo, sequestra il cellulare; a mali estremi estremi rimedi.
"il cellulare è sequestrato dalle ore tot alle ore tot , fai i compiti e ti verrà restituito":
fa sport ? iscrivilo in piscina e fallo sfogare lì con attività fisicamente utili.

per la faccenda dell'ordine in casa, è un altro paio di maniche, ricorda che loro hanno
il nostro DNA....babbo disordinato figlio disordinato....fidati...

:up: stammi bene


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> domanda indiscreta. Dov'è il padre ?
> qualche piccolo consiglio....ripensa ai tuoi 14 anni e alle cazzate che abbiamo fatto, quando non
> c'era la tecnologia ma c'erano cose parimenti pericolose, a cominciare dall'impennare in moto
> girando senza casco...dalle cose pericolose che abbiamo fatto a scuola nei momenti di casino...
> ...


Concordo pienamente:up:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...



Devi aver pazienza tre anni circa ...


ot:
strano però leggere che c'è un'umana


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...



Maschio o femmina cambia poco.

Una delle mie tre non ha mai avuto voglia di studiare.

Però ho sbagliato a non impormi di più. Con il senno del poi.

Avrei dovuto toglierle cellulare, imporle ore ed ore di lezioni private, andare a parlare a cottimo con i professori, tutte cose che puoi fare se non lavori, quando lavori dieci ore al giorno purtroppo sei costretta a chiudere un occhio.

Sul rispondere male è un artista, da metterle un cerotto. Anche ieri per un sciocchezza, persino il suo attuale compagno l'ha guardata male, stranamente si è ammutolita. Con noi non funziona. Troppa confidenza.

Sul disordine invece è indole. Questa è ordinatissima, manica delle pulizie in casa e personale.

L'altra che è una figlia splendida ....è disordinatissima, ma avercene.

La più grande un genio, bravissima  a scuola,  generosa, buona, ma un disastro per altri versi e nei rapporti con le persone. 

Non prendertela troppo, al massimo buttagli tutto quello che lascia in giro in un sacco nero, quando gli serve qualcosa affari suoi recuperarla. Non entrare nella sua camera se puoi farne a meno.

La cosa importante è fargli capire come comportarsi fuori casa e nelle amicizie, rispetto per le persone e per le cose altrui.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Maschio o femmina cambia poco.
> 
> Una delle mie tre non ha mai avuto voglia di studiare.
> 
> ...


Ecchede'...Non aprite quella Porta?...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...


E' il solito tentativo di conquistare autonomia da adulto.
Ma un adulto che fa così (non lavoro, litiga con i colleghi, spreca soldi, tiene male le sue cose, si fa prestare soldi per fare acquisti incongrui, ecc) lo si prende a calci nel culo.
Bisogna fargli capire che essere adulti è avere più regole e responsabilità, non meno.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...


Ho il tuo stesso problema. 

Non so come risolverlo, ci provo, ci sto provando.

Mettere dei paletti tipo: da ora quella che è la tua passione te la scordi, oppure il cellulare, pc ecc ecc dimenticali perchè devi darmi dei risultati nello studio credo siano dei modi che otterrebbero l'esatto contrario. 

Andargli incontro spiegandogli la solita tiritera dove un genitore se vuole che il figlio studi è soltanto perchè conosce la vita credo sia la cosa giusta. Io all'infinito glielo dico, gli dico che mi converrebbe pure che lui andasse a lavorare e contribuisse al menage familiare, che è costoso mantenere un figlio a scuola ma che si fa per amore e soltanto per amore e non solo perchè è un dovere e un diritto del ragazzo. ecc ecc..


Non sto avendo riscontri però. Quindi Clementine.. bohh! siamo nella stessa barca, che dici li mettiamo assieme e affondiamo la barca? :mrgreen:


Il piccolo invece ha partecipato alle selezioni provinciali di matematica..... :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' il solito tentativo di conquistare autonomia da adulto.
> Ma un adulto che fa così (non lavoro, litiga con i colleghi, spreca soldi, tiene male le sue cose, si fa prestare soldi per fare acquisti incongrui, ecc) lo si prende a calci nel culo.
> Bisogna fargli capire che essere adulti è avere più regole e responsabilità, non meno.


Ecco. sono d'accordissssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSimo!!! ma.... già fatto senza riscontri se non quello che di avere fatto la cosa giusta( SPERO).


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ecchede'...Non aprite quella Porta?...



Io quando sono stanca di riordinargliela lo faccio.

La scorsa settimana doveva partire, era il caos assoluto, per due giorni non sono entrata in camera sua.

Ora che non c'è sembra una farmacia.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...



Portami questo ragazzino...
e anche sua sorella


scegli la piazza

e vedrai che dopo il rimprovero del conte
filerà tutto liscio

garantito come l'oro...


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Maschio o femmina cambia poco.
> 
> 
> Avrei dovuto toglierle cellulare, imporle ore ed ore di lezioni private, andare a parlare a cottimo con i professori, tutte cose che* puoi fare se non lavori*, quando lavori dieci ore al giorno purtroppo *sei costretta a chiudere un occhio*.


vero.

hai detto niente. ohi se ti leggono le_ SUPERWOMAN_, le super-mamme  tutto so io. ti spaccano la faccia.
Come si vede che siamo di un'altra epoca io e te.


grazie per la sincerità, fatto rarissimo ormai . :up:


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> hai detto niente. ohi se ti leggono le_ SUPERWOMAN_, le super-mamme  tutto so io. ti spaccano la faccia.
> Come si vede che siamo di un'altra epoca io e te.
> ...



Ho lavorato a tempo pieno, strapieno 37 anni, 3 figlie, sono tantissime le cose che non riesci a fare se esci alle 7/8 del mattino e rientri quando va bene alle 18. Sono stata pure fortunata con la tata, ma non potevo lasciargliela fino ai 18 anni, anzi, lo avrei fatto pure volentieri ma ho cambiato città e non ha potuto seguirci. Anche quello sarebbe servito per la mia mezzana. Qualcuno in casa sempre.

Ti puoi interessare chiedere ma se un figlio vuole ti racconta palle, ti dice sempre che ha studiato, che è stato in casa, ma tu non sai mai cosa fa realmente, non parlo di bambini piccoli, ma dalle medie in poi è un problema.

Se sei fortunato, hai magari un solo figlio e pure bravo e responsabile ti va da Dio, ma quando sono anime ribelli è un problema. Un grosso problema. Andrebbero seguiti/curati/assistiti a cottimo.


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho lavorato a tempo pieno, strapieno 37 anni, 3 figlie, sono tantissime le cose che non riesci a fare se esci alle 7/8 del mattino e rientri quando va bene alle 18. Sono stata pure fortunata con la tata, ma non potevo lasciargliela fino ai 18 anni, anzi, lo avrei fatto pure volentieri ma ho cambiato città e non ha potuto seguirci. Anche quello sarebbe servito per la mia mezzana. Qualcuno in casa sempre.
> Ti puoi interessare chiedere ma se un figlio vuole ti racconta palle, ti dice sempre che ha studiato, che è stato in casa, ma tu non sai mai cosa fa realmente, non parlo di bambini piccoli, ma dalle medie in poi è un problema.
> Se sei fortunato, hai magari un solo figlio e pure bravo e responsabile ti va da Dio, ma quando sono anime ribelli è un problema. Un grosso problema. Andrebbero seguiti/curati/assistiti a cottimo.


mica un genitore può montare la guardia al figlio per 24 h su 24.
per fare una cazzata da ragazzi basta mezzora
(che ne so, rubare una moto ...). 
dipende molto dall'indole dei ragazzini,e anche da chi frequentano, perchè spesso
sono portati alla imitazione.


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> mica un genitore può montare la guardia al figlio per 24 h su 24.
> per fare una cazzata da ragazzi basta mezzora
> (che ne so, rubare una moto ...).
> dipende molto dall'indole dei ragazzini,e anche da chi frequentano, perchè spesso
> sono portati alla imitazione.



Non pensava a fatti fuorilegge, pensavo proprio alla necessità di seguirli per far capire loro l'importanza di certe scelte, dallo studio, agli amici, agli amori.
 Quante ne abbiamo lette di ragazzine che senza un briciolo d'amore sono andate con diversi ragazzi, che cosa è rimasto loro da ricordare?

Quante si sono pentite di aver interrotto gli studi, smesso l'università, magari un genitore più presente fin dall'inizio può inculcare già nel bambino l'importanza della lettura, del conoscere, del valore di un titolo di studio guadagnato studiando per realizzare poi qualcosa di meglio nel lavoro.

Sul fatto di perdersi con atti e comportamenti letali grazie a Dio non ci sono incappata.

Ho però una coppia di amici disperata, un figlio solo e tossicodipendente da 15 anni, violento e ovviamente nullafacente, che sarebbe il male minore visto che i genitori sono molto benestanti, ma la loro vita è praticamente un incubo.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

vorrei chiedere una cosa. 
Come è possibile che un ragazzo di 14 anni si compri un telefonino iphones5? 
Qui è così: Senza abbonamento costa sui 800Fr. ed è una bellissima sommetta.
Come è possibile arrivarci? Anche se ha imprestato la sorella? Da dove sbucano certe somme?
Con abbonamento costa meno, ma l'abbonamento deve essere firmato da un adulto. 

Solo per curiosità ... in Italia come funziona. 


Sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vorrei chiedere una cosa.
> Come è possibile che un ragazzo di 14 anni si compri un telefonino iphones5?
> ...


"PAGA PANTALONE".


eheheh questa secondo me non puoi capirla ...


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un sacco di cose.
> Non studia, fa casino in classe, lascia roba in giro per la casa in ogni angolo (lattine, cartacce, calze, scarpe...), si é comprato l'Iphone5s senza dirci niente e si é fatto prestare parte dei soldi da sua sorella, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto, di notte invece di dormire sta in chat con le sue amiche... Risponde a cazzo come se stesse parlando con i suoi amici...


Ciao

cosa dice lui? Cosa racconta? Cosa pensa in generale sulle cose?
Che aspirazioni ha? Cosa gli piace fare, di concreto? 

Non so darti consigli. Ho avuto una fortuna enorme. 
Ha 15 anni e abbiamo un rapporto aperto su tutto ... 
Ma è lei che racconta e racconta e racconta, da sempre. 
Sono l'ascoltatrice nata ... ma in base a cosa racconta,
so bene quali sono i grilli e le paure i desideri ecc. 
Ti dico, ho avuto fortuna ... che lei sia fatta così ... 

Ma forse, potrebbe anche essere una strada ... l'ascolto. 
Forse questo comportamento risponde anche a qualcosa. 
A 14 anni si capiscono già certe cose ... e lui le sa ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> "PAGA PANTALONE".
> 
> 
> eheheh questa secondo me non puoi capirla ...



Ciao

infatti ... :smile:
i soldi nei pantaloni? 
E come sono finiti lì? ... 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vorrei chiedere una cosa.
> Come è possibile che un ragazzo di 14 anni si compri un telefonino iphones5?
> ...


Si è messo da parte i soldi. Era dall'estate scorsa che li metteva via. A Natale ha chiesto soldi come regalo, ai nonni, agli altri nonni, ai vari zii... 50 euro a botta e si é messo via un bel gruzzoletto. E lo stesso per il compleanno. La sorella, poverina, é buona, se la rigira come vuole. Ha 9 anni. E praticamente gli dato tutto il salvadanaio.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si è messo da parte i soldi. Era dall'estate scorsa che li metteva via. A Natale ha chiesto soldi come regalo, ai nonni, agli altri nonni, ai vari zii... 50 euro a botta e si é messo via un bel gruzzoletto. E lo stesso per il compleanno. La sorella, poverina, é buona, se la rigira come vuole. Ha 9 anni. E praticamente gli dato tutto il salvadanaio.



Ciao 

se lo è sudato per bene, questo telefonino allora. Erano soldi suoi e ne ha disposto così. 
Secondo me, non te la puoi prendere per questo. Solo, che poteva continuare a risparmiare 
senza chiedere alla sorellina. Ecco, su questo punto ... forse. 
Ti sei chiesta perché non vi ha detto nulla?
Saresti stata in disaccordo? 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa dice lui? Cosa racconta? Cosa pensa in generale sulle cose?
> Che aspirazioni ha? Cosa gli piace fare, di concreto?
> ...


Sicuramente. Ma non tutti i figli raccontano raccontano. Io ho la piccolina come la tua, uno spasso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se lo è sudato per bene, questo telefonino allora. Erano soldi suoi e ne ha disposto così.
> Secondo me, non te la puoi prendere per questo. Solo, che poteva continuare a risparmiare
> ...



Perché sa che io sono contraria. Perché per me un ragazzo di 14 anni non deve avere un telefono così costoso. Mi da fastidio che non abbia il senso del denaro. Che gli sembri normale. Perché tutti avevano il telefono figo e lui "poverino" aveva solo il mio vecchio IPhone 3. Si sentiva uno sfigato. Mi manda in bestia sta cosa che non si rende conto che i soldi non piovono dal cielo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2014)

Va beh, al resto rispondo dopo, ora non posso.
ciao buona serata


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Ma non tutti i figli raccontano raccontano. Io ho la piccolina come la tua, uno spasso.


Ciao 

diamo state fortunate ... è uno spasso veramente. 
A volte mi si chiudono gli occhi ... ma devo ascoltare tutto ... 
per filo e per segno ... e mi fa vedere ogni pelo fuori posto ... 
E chiede una marea di cose ... a volte sta nel tram per venire a casa,
e niente, non riesce ad aspettare ... mi telefona e vuole sapere e dire. 

Abbiamo avuto fortuna ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se lo è sudato per bene, questo telefonino allora. Erano soldi suoi e ne ha disposto così.
> Secondo me, non te la puoi prendere per questo. Solo, che poteva continuare a risparmiare
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Anche i miei figli risparmiano con le mance e Natale ma prima di spendere cifre importanti devono rendere conto a me e mio marito. 
Io sarei nera, Clem lo sa, e l'iphone sarebbe già sparito.
Mamma anch'io di un asolescente ed é davvero dura. Per ora cose così non ne ha combinate, ma l'hanno scorso nonostante mille discorsi é stato bocciato. Quest'anno se vuole qualcosa prima mi dimostra che la scuola, che é l'unico impegno che ha, viene al primo posto e poi ottiene qualcosa. Discussioni folli per questo.
Qualche giorno fa mi ha scritto una lettera bellissima chw mi ha commosso.
A quanto pare il continuo seminare qualxhe risultato l'ha dato. 
Ma che fatica...e non si puó mai abbassare la guardia.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché sa che io sono contraria. Perché per me un ragazzo di 14 anni non deve avere un telefono così costoso. Mi da fastidio che non abbia il senso del denaro. Che gli sembri normale. Perché tutti avevano il telefono figo e lui "poverino" aveva solo il mio vecchio IPhone 3. Si sentiva uno sfigato. Mi manda in bestia sta cosa che non si rende conto che i soldi non piovono dal cielo



Ciao 

ahhh, aveva un telefonino! 
Io chiedo, tu non devi rispondere per nulla, ok? ... 
Come fate di norma? Cioè, lui con la sua paghetta cosa può e cosa non può? 
Cioè, è libero o dovrebbe comunque chiedere o farsi consigliare prima da voi? 

Ora credo di aver capito. Lui sapeva allora, che sareste stati contrari e lo ha fatto ugualmente. 
Così facendo, ha messo in discussione la vostra autorità allora. Questa non la dovresti lasciar passare,
se è così. Assolutamente no. Non si tratta di una necessità basilare. 

Secondo me, qui dovresti più che soltanto reagire. Più per principio verso te! 
Mi sono permessa, sorry ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> diamo state fortunate ... è uno spasso veramente.
> A volte mi si chiudono gli occhi ... ma devo ascoltare tutto ...
> ...



Sicuramente, e non sei ancora arrivata a quando ti parlerà dei suoi amori 'mamma cosa dici se....mi lascio baciare da, non è bello ma con lui sto benissimo', amore mio se con lui stai benissimo è una vera fortuna, oltretutto io bacio ad occhi chiusi, quindi pure tu  non lo vedresti  mentre lo baci. Mamma hai ragione, come sempre.  Stai tranquilla mamma, solo baci, mi dispiace per te ma devi aspettare molto per diventare nonna. Mannaggia dico io. 

Poi sull'università aiutooooooooooooo, conosco tutte le università europee e qualcuna americana. Mille domande e mille consigli.
Ieri ne ha inventata un altra anche se è in vacanza all'estero, lasciamo perdere.

Sugli abiti potrei scrivere enciclopedie.  Una sfilata continua prima di uscire per chiedermi il parere.

Dei suoi amici mi racconta tutto. Sono affezionata anche a quelli che non conosco tanto me ne parla.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, e non sei ancora arrivata a quando ti parlerà dei suoi amori 'mamma cosa dici se....mi lascio baciare da, non è bello ma con lui sto benissimo', amore mio se con lui stai benissimo è una vera fortuna, oltretutto io bacio ad occhi chiusi, quindi pure tu  non lo vedresti  mentre lo baci. Mamma hai ragione, come sempre.  Stai tranquilla mamma, solo baci, mi dispiace per te ma devi aspettare molto per diventare nonna. Mannaggia dico io.
> 
> Poi sull'università aiutooooooooooooo, conosco tutte le università europee e qualcuna americana. Mille domande e mille consigli.
> Ieri ne ha inventata un altra anche se è in vacanza all'estero, lasciamo perdere.
> ...



Ciao 

Ahahahahaha! 

È stupendo! ... A volte rimango affascinata, come verso fuori piena di pudore,
timida, educata ecc. e verso me ... quasi quasi non conosce religione, 
condivide tutto. Mi aiuta anche come può ... lo fa da sé ... 
ma è casinista al massimo. È l'unica cosa ... ma è veramente un tornado,
a volte non capisco come sia possibile fare tanto casino ... 

Tocco tutta la tabellina degli elementi! 
In questo la natura mi ha baciata!

sienne


----------



## Gian (15 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> hai detto niente. ohi se ti leggono le_ SUPERWOMAN_, le super-mamme  tutto so io.
> ti spaccano la faccia.
> ...



grazie a chi mi ha mandato il bollino rosso....
gentilissima/o.... la super-genitrice tutto-so.io.

http://www.generazioneitalia.it/wp-content/uploads/superwoman.jpg

comunque ribadisco il concetto che ho quotato, tu giocherella con i rossi:
_Maschio o femmina cambia poco.
Avrei dovuto toglierle cellulare, imporle ore ed ore di lezioni private, andare a parlare a cottimo con i professori, tutte cose che* puoi fare se non lavori, quando lavori dieci ore al giorno purtroppo sei costretta a chiudere un occhio.*_


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Anche i miei figli risparmiano con le mance e Natale ma prima di spendere cifre importanti devono rendere conto a me e mio marito.
> Io sarei nera, Clem lo sa, e l'iphone sarebbe già sparito.
> Mamma anch'io di un asolescente ed é davvero dura. Per ora cose così non ne ha combinate, ma l'hanno scorso nonostante mille discorsi é stato bocciato. Quest'anno se vuole qualcosa prima mi dimostra che la scuola, che é l'unico impegno che ha, viene al primo posto e poi ottiene qualcosa. Discussioni folli per questo.
> Qualche giorno fa mi ha scritto una lettera bellissima chw mi ha commosso.
> ...


Vabbè ma non è l'iphone che vuole, vuole prendere da solo qualcosa che la mamma non considera importante per affermare se stesso come persona che compie scelte autonome, anche pentendosi poi (ma non lo dirà prima dei 40 :mexican. Mio figlio si era comprato, con i soldi risparmiati delle mance della nonna (ah i nonni!!) la psp che per me era una spesa sciocca sia perché poteva usare i giochi del pc, sia perché era una novità che sei mesi dopo sarebbe costata la metà.
Nemmeno i nostri figli sono perfetti :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Anche i miei figli risparmiano con le mance e Natale ma prima di spendere cifre importanti devono rendere conto a me e mio marito.
> Io sarei nera, Clem lo sa, e l'iphone sarebbe già sparito.
> Mamma anch'io di un asolescente ed é davvero dura. Per ora cose così non ne ha combinate, ma l'hanno scorso nonostante mille discorsi é stato bocciato. Quest'anno se vuole qualcosa prima mi dimostra che la scuola, che é l'unico impegno che ha, viene al primo posto e poi ottiene qualcosa. Discussioni folli per questo.
> Qualche giorno fa mi ha scritto una lettera bellissima chw mi ha commosso.
> ...


Ciao 

non avevo ben capito l'insieme. 
Beh, chiaro che dovrebbe fare qualcosa. È come una dichiarazione che, quello che dite io non lo condivido e faccio come meglio credo. È un pò come ha detto Brunetta. Vuoi fare l'adulto? Bene, ma vedi, ci sono più obblighi che di quelli che hai ora. Ad esempio, con la paghetta da ora in poi sta a te gestire quei tuoi piccoli lussi o cose speciali.
Dovrà iniziare a fare bene i conti ... per tre settimane, ad esempio. 

sienne


----------



## danielacala (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se lo è sudato per bene, questo telefonino allora. Erano soldi suoi e ne ha disposto così.
> Secondo me, non te la puoi prendere per questo. Solo, che poteva continuare a risparmiare
> ...


Mia figlia non può comprare cose o oggetti di un certo valore se non concordato anche se possiede a 15 anni
il proprio conto corrente. Ieri è partita per la Germania con la scuola non ha potuto portarsi il bancomat personale
perché non ricordava il codice che mi ero premurata di annotare.

Pazienza avrai meno denaro,se sei sbadata.
Una gran fatica! Speriamo che cresca.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non è l'iphone che vuole, vuole prendere da solo qualcosa che la mamma non considera importante per affermare se stesso come persona che compie scelte autonome, anche pentendosi poi (ma non lo dirà prima dei 40 :mexican. Mio figlio si era comprato, con i soldi risparmiati delle mance della nonna (ah i nonni!!) la psp che per me era una spesa sciocca sia perché poteva usare i giochi del pc, sia perché era una novità che sei mesi dopo sarebbe costata la metà.
> Nemmeno i nostri figli sono perfetti :mrgreen:


Perfetti? I miei sono sicuramenti ben lontano dall'esserlo. 
Ormai urlo prima di entrare in casa tanto ogni sera ce n'é una nuova


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mia figlia non può comprare cose o oggetti di un certo valore se non concordato anche se possiede a 15 anni
> il proprio conto corrente. Ieri è partita per la Germania con la scuola non ha potuto portarsi il bancomat personale
> perché non ricordava il codice che mi ero premurata di annotare.
> 
> ...


Siamo cresciute tutte facendo cose incaute e anche cazzate. Basta che abbiano la certezza che i genitori ci sono sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetti? I miei sono sicuramenti ben lontano dall'esserlo.
> Ormai urlo prima di entrare in casa tanto ogni sera ce n'é una nuova


Si urla in tutte le case.
Per fortuna, non solo nella mia :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

mmmhhh figli perfetti? E in base a cosa?

Ma ci sta e come se ci sta. Anche la spintarella 
per mettere un indubbio l'autorità. 

Poi, più perfetti sono ... 
più inquietante e anche la cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh figli perfetti? E in base a cosa?
> 
> ...


Infatti non li ha nessuno. Per fortuna!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo cresciute tutte facendo cose incaute e anche cazzate. Basta che abbiano la certezza che i genitori ci sono sempre.


Questo é verissimo. Ma io ricordo ancora oggi i castighi per le cazzate che ho commesso. Ci sono cose che non mi sono più azzardata a fare fino a che ho vissuto a casa con i miei.
Forse prima c'era fin troppa severità ora ho la sensazione che lasciamo correre troppo. Purtroppo il confronto costante con gli altri fa sembrare "normale" anche quello che secondo me d mio marito non è. E questo procura scontri continui


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo é verissimo. Ma io ricordo ancora oggi i castighi per le cazzate che ho commesso. Ci sono cose che non mi sono più azzardata a fare fino a che ho vissuto a casa con i miei.
> Forse prima c'era fin troppa severità ora ho la sensazione che lasciamo correre troppo. Purtroppo il confronto costante con gli altri fa sembrare "normale" anche quello che secondo me d mio marito non è. E questo procura scontri continui


I figli hanno sempre usato "ma Mariella ci va!" bisogna vedere se funziona


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh figli perfetti? E in base a cosa?
> 
> ...


Questo è vero.
Un amico di mio figlio sembra perfetto. Frequenta casa mia e davvero non gli trovi un difetto. I suoi non vogliono che esca la sera e lui non fa una piega. Non li ho visti mai urlare, non c'è bisogno ubbudisce sempre e subito a qualunque cosa gli viene chiesta. 
Io nonostante a volte, li invidii , non credo sarei serena con un figlio così


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetti? I miei sono sicuramenti ben lontano dall'esserlo.
> Ormai urlo prima di entrare in casa tanto ogni sera ce n'é una nuova


:up::up::up:

Io invece quando arriva la seconda incrocio le dita.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Un amico di mio figlio sembra perfetto. Frequenta casa mia e davvero non gli trovi un difetto. I suoi non vogliono che esca la sera e lui non fa una piega. Non li ho visti mai urlare, non c'è bisogno ubbudisce sempre e subito a qualunque cosa gli viene chiesta.
> Io nonostante a volte, li invidii , non credo sarei serena con un figlio così


Hai controllato se dietro ha lo sportellino delle batterie?:carneval:


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Un amico di mio figlio sembra perfetto. Frequenta casa mia e davvero non gli trovi un difetto. I suoi non vogliono che esca la sera e lui non fa una piega. Non li ho visti mai urlare, non c'è bisogno ubbudisce sempre e subito a qualunque cosa gli viene chiesta.
> Io nonostante a volte, li invidii , non credo sarei serena con un figlio così



Ciao 

che cosa gli hanno fatto ...  ... 
sembra condizionato alla Pawlow ... 

No, serena proprio no ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai controllato se dietro ha lo sportellino delle batterie?:carneval:


Ci ho pensato qualche volta 
Facciamo anche le vacanze insieme
È davvero inquietante giuro


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Un amico di mio figlio sembra perfetto. Frequenta casa mia e davvero non gli trovi un difetto. I suoi non vogliono che esca *la sera* e lui non fa una piega. Non li ho visti mai urlare, non c'è bisogno ubbudisce sempre e subito a qualunque cosa gli viene chiesta.
> Io nonostante a volte, li invidii , non credo sarei serena con un figlio così



Quanti anni ha?


Io le mie fino ai 18 anni la sera non le lasciavo uscire, solo un ultimo dell'anno a 17 credo, ma di sera da sole proprio no.

Quando sento storie di ragazzine/ragazzini  di 15 anni che fanno notte mi meraviglio sempre.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha?
> 
> 
> Io le mie fino ai 18 anni la sera non le lasciavo uscire, solo un ultimo dell'anno a 17 credo, ma di sera da sole proprio no.
> ...



Ciao

Anche io. La mia ha 15 e tra qualche mese 16. 
Uscita? Ma dove ... Non esiste, proprio ancora no. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mia figlia non può comprare cose o oggetti di un certo valore se non concordato anche se possiede a 15 anni
> il proprio conto corrente. Ieri è partita per la Germania con la scuola non ha potuto portarsi il bancomat personale
> perché non ricordava il codice che mi ero premurata di annotare.
> 
> ...


Ci penso io a lei...
Sarà rimproverata.

La mia invece è stata in fiera a Bologna giovedì con la scuola
e la tv7 l'ha filmata che ha eseguito un lavoro con la pelle davanti alle telecamere...

ANche lei ha iphone5 comperato con suoi risparmi.

ANche lei ha avuto problemi di mal di pancia dovuti a stress di chat notturne.
Ha smesso da sola 
quando sono iniziati i controlli medici no?

Ora dice che le è passato
perchè deve fare ecoaddome...

Fatalità....

Forse dovrei rimproverarla di più...


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si è messo da parte i soldi. Era dall'estate scorsa che li metteva via. A Natale ha chiesto soldi come regalo, ai nonni, agli altri nonni, ai vari zii... 50 euro a botta e si é messo via un bel gruzzoletto. E lo stesso per il compleanno. *La sorella, poverina, é buona, se la rigira come vuole. Ha 9 anni. *E praticamente gli dato tutto il salvadanaio.


Uhm...questo non è affatto carino. Sequestro del telefono fino al saldo del debito. Poi si valuta l'eventuale restituzione.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2014)

Rispondo non da madre ma da... Sorella.

mio fratello ha avuto un rapporto pessimo coi genitori. Da adolescente era o sempre urla. In realtà i miei genitori non sanno cosa sia un adolescente problematico e dovrebbero baciarsini gomiti ma vabbè.

ovviamente poco studio , secondo i miei rispondeva male, in realtà penso poco altro. Altri tempi nessun telefonino 

mi ricordo solo una cosa peró. Mio fratello si sentiva fallito e inadatto in tutto. Il classico "sfigato". E per "punirlo" o cmq spingerlo a impegnarsi di più a scuola gli hanno tolto le uniche cose in cui si sentiva bravo. Risultato disasteoso.

a quanto ne so avete passato e passate un periodo pesante. Lo hai scritto tu eh! 
È possibile nonostante i miracoli di organizzazione che hai fatto che lui si sia sentito trascurato etc e magari la disciplina si è alle tata.
in un altro 3d hai detto che lui non si piace. Da qui il desiderio forse di avere a tutti i costi quell'oggetto che l'avrebbe fatto sentire più adeguato.

a parte che concordo con te e poi con farfalla e sienne.

ma posso un suggerimento umilissimo? Se decidete di mettere più paletti e car rispettare le regole più severamente, se gli sequestrate il cellulare, magari non dimenticatevi di trovare una cosa in cui si sente bravo e di dare risalto a quella, di dargli magari un briciolo di responsabilità in più in quella in modo che si senta orgoglioso di sè in qualcosa. In modo che sia meno furente con se stesso per la sensazione di impotenza.

guarda io ti immagino come mamma e non penso che tu abbia davvero bisogno di questo consiglio, peró volevo dirtelo lo stesso, tanto per dirti che leggo e ti abbraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rispondo non da madre ma da... Sorella.
> 
> mio fratello ha avuto un rapporto pessimo coi genitori. Da adolescente era o sempre urla. In realtà i miei genitori non sanno cosa sia un adolescente problematico e dovrebbero baciarsini gomiti ma vabbè.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha?
> 
> 
> Io le mie fino ai 18 anni la sera non le lasciavo uscire, solo un ultimo dell'anno a 17 credo, ma di sera da sole proprio no.
> ...


Mio figlio 16 anni.
es e il sabato sera e resta in paese. I ragazzi si trovano tutti in piazza e restano lí. Non fa tardi.
i suoi compagni di squadra vanno tutti in discoteca e fanno le 3 o le 4 se non mattina.
spesso fanno battute perchê a lui non è permesso ed ê il solo o quasi a non andarci
devo dire che lui risponde per le rime ma davvero bisogna stare attenti che non vengano esclusi da tutti.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha?
> 
> 
> Io le mie fino ai 18 anni la sera non le lasciavo uscire, solo un ultimo dell'anno a 17 credo, ma di sera da sole proprio no.
> ...



dipeende da dove abiti ...
da noi non ci sono molti pericoli ...

la notte si è sempre fatta lo fatta io 
ora la fanno loro...con la differenza che da allora
le si va a prendere mentre ai miei tempi si girava in autostop...
ma di certo i miei non venivano a prendermi alle quattro del mattino...
civsi arranguava


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dipeende da dove abiti ...
> da noi non ci sono molti pericoli ...
> 
> la notte si è sempre fatta lo fatta io
> ...


Con la BCS...no?


----------



## danielacala (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si urla in tutte le case.
> Per fortuna, non solo nella mia :mrgreen:


Una cosa che fatico a comprendere e mi rende intollerabile e'
l'errore ripetuto, ripetere lo stesso errore lo trovo stupido, superficiale, 
assolutamente incomprensibile.


----------



## danielacala (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Anche io. La mia ha 15 e tra qualche mese 16.
> Uscita? Ma dove ... Non esiste, proprio ancora no.
> ...


Anche la mia 15 fra qualche mese 16.
Uscita raramente qualche sabato per la pizza e un paio di volte
l estate scorsa in un locale all aperto ma c era un adulto. 
La casa comunque  è sempre aperta per inviti vari Certamente d estate
le richieste di libertà aumentano e la città offre più stimoli malsani rispetto
ad un semplice paese di collina.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Anche la mia 15 fra qualche mese 16.
> Uscita raramente qualche sabato per la pizza e un paio di volte
> l estate scorsa in un locale all aperto ma c era un adulto.
> La casa comunque  è sempre aperta per inviti vari Certamente d estate
> ...



Ciao

sì, anche io faccio così. 
Da agosto scorso viviamo in una grande città. È completamente un'altra vita ... 
Ci sono tante cose, che si possono fare assieme ... o con un'adulto che accompagna ... 
Open-air, sfilate di moda di designer che vanno ancora a scuola ecc. teatri, musical giovanili ecc. 
Devo ammettere, che Basilea dà molte più possibili alternative, che lì dove stavamo prima. 
E anche vero, che casa ha le porte aperte ... Non la faccio vivere in un convento. 
Ma il passaggio meglio farlo gradualmente ... è pur sempre un mondo a loro sconosciuto. 
Credo, non ho nessuna ricetta ... 


sienne


----------



## danielacala (16 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci penso io a lei...
> Sarà rimproverata.
> 
> La mia invece è stata in fiera a Bologna giovedì con la scuola
> ...


Dare consigli è difficile. 
Nel mio caso con i rimproveri non funziona. 
Negare permessi o annunciare le conseguenze
di un suo comportamento errato a volte
genera un cambio di rotta spontaneo, capita anche
che perseveri..allora divento una furia e rendo
la sua vita invivibile..mia figlia ha una personalità
molto forte ed è complicato educarla..fortunatamente
sono molto perseverante e il mio scopo unico
è essere un genitore RESPONSABILE, , infatti dopo anni di diritti genitoriali
finalmente anche in Italia, nella nuova legge, si parla di responsabilità
genitoriale.


----------



## danielacala (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sì, anche io faccio così.
> Da agosto scorso viviamo in una grande città. È completamente un'altra vita ...
> ...


Si il passaggio meglio farlo graduale...bel concerto! 

Complimenti a tutti quei genitori che gestiscono famiglie numerose..io mi stanco
presto e a volte penso riuscirò nel mio progetto 
genitoriale?


----------



## danielacala (16 Marzo 2014)

*3S*

Una cosa che dico a mia figlia è. .

DIVERTITEVI MA ATTENZIONE C'È UN DIVIETO!
QUALE?
IL DIVIETO DELLE 3 S

S ESSO

S IGARETTE

S UPER ALCOLICI

i suoi amici ridono e dicono che sono divertente, 
ma mia figlia mica ride conosce la mia furia
se sgarra


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Vivere in un paese e vivere in una grande città è differente. Io metto grandi limiti. Esce da scuola e mi chiama. Viene a casa un'amica o va lei a casa di un'amica, mi avvisa. Cellulare sempre acceso. Non mi risponde, comincio a chiamare le sue amiche. Una volta le è successo di andare al parco senza avvisare e senza cellulare, una settimana senza uscire se non per andare a scuola, pc e cellulare requisiti. Non si dicono bugie, qualsiasi problema di qualsiasi tipo si discute insieme. Mai avuto problemi a dirle la verità su qualsiasi cosa mi chieda. Parliamo tantissimo. Ha una rete di adulti di riferimento ai quali può rivolgersi nel caso avesse problemi con me. Sempre chiesto collaborazione alla scuola nel segnalarmi eventuali difficoltà. Sono contenta di avere una figlia femmina, credo che con un figlio maschio, senza padre, avrei avuto sicuramente maggiori problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Dare consigli è difficile.
> Nel mio caso con i rimproveri non funziona.
> Negare permessi o annunciare le conseguenze
> di un suo comportamento errato a volte
> ...


Io sono stato educato a rispondere in prima persona
E se dicevo...
Padre perdono ho fatto una stupidaggine
Mi rispondeva: solo gli stupidi fanno stupidaggini...

Però ehm...
Fin'ora mia figlia ha combinato un centesimo di quello che combinavo io alla sua età...

Quindi non mi posso lamentare...
Se ripenso alle gesta di quando ero in prima superiore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vivere in un paese e vivere in una grande città è differente. Io metto grandi limiti. Esce da scuola e mi chiama. Viene a casa un'amica o va lei a casa di un'amica, mi avvisa. Cellulare sempre acceso. Non mi risponde, comincio a chiamare le sue amiche. Una volta le è successo di andare al parco senza avvisare e senza cellulare, una settimana senza uscire se non per andare a scuola, pc e cellulare requisiti. Non si dicono bugie, qualsiasi problema di qualsiasi tipo si discute insieme. Mai avuto problemi a dirle la verità su qualsiasi cosa mi chieda. Parliamo tantissimo. Ha una rete di adulti di riferimento ai quali può rivolgersi nel caso avesse problemi con me. Sempre chiesto collaborazione alla scuola nel segnalarmi eventuali difficoltà. Sono contenta di avere una figlia femmina, credo che con un figlio maschio, senza padre, avrei avuto sicuramente maggiori problemi.



Non si dicono bugie? Qualsiasi problema si discute? E certo, perché tu sei la supermamma con la figlia perfetta! Io invece ho insegnato a mio figlio a raccontare palle e a non discutere dei problemi! Ma fammi il piacere va... Ti ho detto di ignorarmi, ergo: non scrivere opinioni non richieste sui thread che apro io. Altrimenti comincio anch'io a commentare tutte le stronzate che scrivi (piccolo OT: aborri i cocainomani? Ah... Certo... Che cazzo ne sai tu dei cocainomani? Ne sai qualcosa? I cocainomani non sono una "categoria", tutti uguali, informati prima di sparare giudizi alla cazzo)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non si dicono bugie? Qualsiasi problema si discute? E certo, perché tu sei la supermamma con la figlia perfetta! Io invece ho insegnato a mio figlio a raccontare palle e a non discutere dei problemi! Ma fammi il piacere va... Ti ho detto di ignorarmi, ergo: non scrivere opinioni non richieste sui thread che apro io. Altrimenti comincio anch'io a commentare tutte le stronzate che scrivi (piccolo OT: aborri i cocainomani? Ah... Certo... Che cazzo ne sai tu dei cocainomani? Ne sai qualcosa? I cocainomani non sono una "categoria", tutti uguali, informati prima di sparare giudizi alla cazzo)


I figli raccontano bugie per naturale bisogno di autonomia. Raccontare tutto ai genitori è consegnarsi a loro, così come fa un bimbetto.
Si dicono anche tante bugie inutili ai genitori anche dire di essere andati al centro commerciale invece che dall'amica (dove magari si ha parlato per ore con la di lei madre) per poter vivere qualcosa di solo proprio ed eludere il controllo, per crescere.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non si dicono bugie? Qualsiasi problema si discute? E certo, perché tu sei la supermamma con la figlia perfetta! Io invece ho insegnato a mio figlio a raccontare palle e a non discutere dei problemi! Ma fammi il piacere va... Ti ho detto di ignorarmi, ergo: non scrivere opinioni non richieste sui thread che apro io. Altrimenti comincio anch'io a commentare tutte le stronzate che scrivi (piccolo OT: aborri i cocainomani? Ah... Certo... *Che cazzo ne sai tu dei cocainomani*? Ne sai qualcosa? I cocainomani non sono una "categoria", tutti uguali, informati prima di sparare giudizi alla cazzo)


Qualcosa ne so. Non mi piacciono punto. Se la mia presenza nei tuoi thread ti irrita starò attenta a non intervenire. Grazie per avermelo detto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non si dicono bugie? Qualsiasi problema si discute? E certo, perché tu sei la supermamma con la figlia perfetta! Io invece ho insegnato a mio figlio a raccontare palle e a non discutere dei problemi! Ma fammi il piacere va... Ti ho detto di ignorarmi, ergo: non scrivere opinioni non richieste sui thread che apro io. Altrimenti comincio anch'io a commentare tutte le stronzate che scrivi (piccolo OT: aborri i cocainomani? Ah... Certo... Che cazzo ne sai tu dei cocainomani? Ne sai qualcosa? I cocainomani non sono una "categoria", tutti uguali, informati prima di sparare giudizi alla cazzo)


Clem nessuno ha figli perfetti. 
E tutti divono bugie o nascondono cose. Lo sai tu lo so io.
Poi ognuno di noi reagisce a queste cose in maniera diversa perchè diversi sono i figli.
Cosa sia corretto é difficile stabilirlo.
Io per esempio se mio figlio non risponfe al cell e non mi richia dopo 10 min il cell glielo faccio sparire un giorno. Ai wup degli amici rispondi dopi un secondo, hai l'iphone in mano tutto il giorno e se chiamo io non lo senti?
Dopo due vplte non é più accaduto.
Vero é che non lo chiamo se non per necessità o se è fuori da diverse ore.a finché la bolletta dell'iphone la pago io questo é.
Idem sui ritardi. Se torno con più di 15 min di ritardo il giorno dopo resti in casa
Ovviamente molti suoi amici dicono che ha una madre severissima
La stessa madre peró passa giornate e sere al campo da calcio mentre le altre mamme stanno a casina.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

Ti consiglio di leggere qualche libro prima di dire "aborro i cocainomani":

http://bur.rcslibri.corriere.it/libro/1226_un_fiume_di_cocaina_ravera.html

http://www.libreriauniversitaria.it/buco-anima-bertolli-roberto-mondadori/libro/9788804410485

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788879287111/ravera-furio/regole-manutenzione-della.html

http://www.amazon.it/gp/aw/d/8860739276


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Qualcosa ne so. Non mi piacciono punto. Se la mia presenza nei tuoi thread ti irrita starò attenta a non intervenire. Grazie per avermelo detto.



Te l'avevo già detto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Clem nessuno ha figli perfetti.
> E tutti divono bugie o nascondono cose. Lo sai tu lo so io.
> Poi ognuno di noi reagisce a queste cose in maniera diversa perchè diversi sono i figli.
> Cosa sia corretto é difficile stabilirlo.



Tutti dicono bugie tranne la figlia di miss perfezione

ma per favore...


----------



## danny skianat (16 Marzo 2014)

Io penso che i figli siano il nostro specchio.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Io penso che i figli siano il nostro specchio.....


Nel senso che ci somigliano?


----------



## danny skianat (16 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che ci somigliano?


No, nel senso che ci assorbono. Assorbono quel che siamo.Poi elaborano a modo loro, ma tutto nasce da noi.
Se leggono o intuiscono capacità di menzogna in noi, useranno la menzogna con leggerezza,  stanne certa. E contano i fatti,  non le paternali, non dimentichiamolo mai !!!!


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

per me, sono teorie che non reggono,
se no, i fratelli sarebbero uguali o quasi,
invece a volte sono proprio l'opposto ... 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> No, nel senso che ci assorbono. Assorbono quel che siamo.Poi elaborano a modo loro, ma tutto nasce da noi.
> Se leggono o intuiscono capacità di menzogna in noi, useranno la menzogna con leggerezza,  stanne certa. E contano i fatti,  non le paternali, non dimentichiamolo mai !!!!



Ha parlato Mister Sincerità.

ma perché non te ne vai a fare in culo anche tu, insieme all'amichetta tua Miss Perfettina?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, sono teorie che non reggono,
> se no, i fratelli sarebbero uguali o quasi,
> ...



Infatti mia figlia é l'opposto di suo fratello
Io sono l'opposto di mia sorella
mio marito é l'opposto sia del fratello che della sorella

Solo che il signor Danny Skianat ha voglia di rompere le palle, come la sua amica


----------



## danny skianat (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, sono teorie che non reggono,
> se no, i fratelli sarebbero uguali o quasi,
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra ? Sono aspetti differenti.  Ho già scritto che ognuno elabora a modo proprio. ....
Uff..... sei quella tipologia di persona con cui riuscirei a parlare 30 secondi,  poi alzerei bandiera bianca per mancanza di pazienza. ..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra ? Sono aspetti differenti.  Ho già scritto che ognuno elabora a modo proprio. ....
> Uff..... sei quella tipologia di persona con cui riuscirei a parlare 30 secondi,  poi alzerei bandiera bianca per mancanza di pazienza. ..



Te ne vuoi andare? Non sei gradito qui. Capito? Non fare la morale a me sui miei figli! Non te lo puoi permettere! Non tu! Hai rotto le palle. Vattene. Non hai altro da fare?


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra ? Sono aspetti differenti.  Ho già scritto che ognuno elabora a modo proprio. ....
> Uff..... sei quella tipologia di persona con cui riuscirei a parlare 30 secondi,  poi alzerei bandiera bianca per mancanza di pazienza. ..


Ciao

ma chi vuole discutere con te?
chi ti ha chiesto nulla?

sei la tipica persona che attacca sul personale,
quando non ha argomenti ... ma hai fatto buca,
non me ne frega un cazzo, di ciò che pensi,
se credi già in partenza di saperla meglio ... 

buon pomeriggio ... e ammirati nello specchio ... 

sienne


----------



## danny skianat (16 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti mia figlia é l'opposto di suo fratello
> Io sono l'opposto di mia sorella
> mio marito é l'opposto sia del fratello che della sorella
> 
> Solo che il signor Danny Skianat ha voglia di rompere le palle, come la sua amica


Dai..... evita madornali autogoals......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Dai..... evita madornali autogoals......



Tu vai a cambiare i pannolini e non rompere le palle


----------



## danny skianat (16 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Te ne vuoi andare? Non sei gradito qui. Capito? Non fare la morale a me sui miei figli! Non te lo puoi permettere! Non tu! Hai rotto le palle. Vattene. Non hai altro da fare?


In questo momento no...... 
Comunque sono solo di passaggio,  non allarmarti...


----------

